# Feeling Dirty and embarrassed when using the toilet at university.



## 18558 (Mar 22, 2006)

Feeling Dirty and embarrassed when using the toilet at university.Hi All, Anyone with IBS â€"D will understand that it is unavoidable to not to have to use public toilets. There is no privacy at all and frankly everyone can hear and smell your problem. I just feel so very humiliated when I have to go at university and other people shout stuff over (and generally laugh at me) the toilet cubicle door about the smell and the noises I make. My girlfriend is very kind and just says â€œeveryoneâ€™s poo smellsâ€. - That does help a bit.I hate being like this, any tips on how others cope with this sort of problem.Thanks Chris


----------



## Craig_J (Nov 14, 2005)

I know it's hard but take no notice mate. If you have to go, you have to go. As for noise you could always place some toilet paper in the bowl so it doesn't spalsh so much but then you still have the noise of it exiting you. Someone on another thread mentioned something that you can take that takes 90% of the smell away. No need to feel dirty or embarrassed. I'm sure their sh*t stinks too.


----------



## 18558 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks mate!!Sometimes you just need a bit of support over these things. My GF is very kind and understanding, but I think sometimes she tries to just to not hurt my feelings.


----------



## 23298 (Mar 20, 2006)

hey, a far as the smell goes... i always carry a nivea deodorant deo compact. It great, cos its a pump action, as apposed to a spray, you can use it really discreetly. and i've found it masks the smell really well, as apposed to just mingling in with it. i just sray a little in the cubical before i go (to the toilet), and a little before i leave. it definetly helps. as for the sound, can't say i've had much sucess except, as craig said, shovin paper down the toilet first


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I am so embarrassed that i just won't go at college. Id rather just stay at home and not go in!Ive gone once or twice at work.But im terrfied that once i start, i won't be able to stop. lol


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey Chris,I cant really relate on the smell level of things..... but I can BIG time on the noises lol. My farts and sloppy noises echo through the toilets hahahaha.Luckly in Australia it is impolite and incalled for for anyone to say anything to you after you've been to the toilet THANK GOD. But im sure they all laughing. I always pray as I run to the toilet with D that no one is in there. But these days I have taken the appraoch of telling everyone I have IBS and when i got to go I got to go!!!Dont let it get to u hun, ther is nothing u can do about it, and if ppl are being mean tell them to smeg off.Poo Pea


----------



## 15631 (Mar 23, 2006)

I left school for a semester when I started having problems. So I understand the difficulty. Also I have an somewhat obnoxious friend who is a good friend...but loves to joke out loud about me needing to run to the restroom. I used to get embarrassed...still do, but not as badly. Anyways a way for kind of solving both problems smell/sound...I'm sure sounds silly but it works for me, and my mother did it simply because she was very put off by bad smells/sounds. Flush the toilet as you go...people generally don't know what/why your doing it and it pretty much takes care of the smell/sound problems.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello chris and hyacinth and welcome


----------



## 21776 (Nov 24, 2005)

hey,i think everyone has this problem with public toilets.. when you have d you cant really control how it happens..im always paranoid people can hear it and smell it always try to cough to disguise the noise







but actually i try not to worry too much, you cant expect to savory noises and smells in toilets !!


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

Flush as you go! Works EVERY time I promise!!! I had a nightmare in public toilets in a big shopping department store in Thailand once, and had to ask politely to skip the BLOODY LONG queue for the toilet...trying to explain to Thai people that you REALLY need to go, is pretty difficult. However, the flush and go technique really worked here!!!Good luck smelly!!


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

when i go to the bathroom, and i do the dirty deed, i just start laughing, especially when i hear people laughing outside of the stall. i start making conversation with them and just ask stupid. dont be embarrassed!!!! sometimes it takes alot to be comfortable with ibs...i know its a pain in the ass, but the way i see it, you can either look at it two different ways: laugh about it or feel sorry for yourself.


----------

